# Training a calf for sale



## BeardedChick (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi - if I want to sell my calf possibly to a 4H or family home, what should I be teaching it now?  It's trained to halter and tie, I haven't done much leading with it yet.  It has been touched all over and had it's feet picked up.

What else should a family 'dream calf' know?

What would a really nice registered calf like this reasonably sell for?  We paid $600 for yearling unhandled Dexters and it was a good deal in the Dexter market...  I wondered it's reasonable to ask around $600 for this calf as a weanling heifer.

Would there be a chance of me finding a 4H home to show her for me or how would that work??

Of course, we might end up keeping her and I will be glad to have the training on her even if she's just a pasture puff.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd say your doing good. Start leading her now while small it's easier on you. 

As for price, that varies greatly on where you are at. Look at the ag papers and local sale barns and see if you can find any Dexters for sale in your area. Your local ag agent might have an idea too.

If you would like to keep her but, have her shown by a 4H or FFA member contact your local chapters and inquire if there would be anyone interested. Unless you know the person who would be showing her, I would be inclined to say, keep her home. They may want to house her at their place but, how do you know she will receive proper care there? At least until you get to know the individual who would be responsible for her and you're satisfied that she would be okay.


----------



## BeardedChick (Mar 7, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I'd say your doing good. Start leading her now while small it's easier on you.


I will start leading her.  Little brat is going to pitch a fit! 



> If you would like to keep her but, have her shown by a 4H or FFA member contact your local chapters and inquire if there would be anyone interested. Unless you know the person who would be showing her, I would be inclined to say, keep her home. They may want to house her at their place but, how do you know she will receive proper care there? At least until you get to know the individual who would be responsible for her and you're satisfied that she would be okay.


Good plan.  I could show her myself, I suppose.  I've shown horses and dogs a few times, but never calves.

I just remembered, the bad thing about her is she is line bred - her mother's sire is her sire.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 7, 2009)

BeardedChick said:
			
		

> I just remembered, the bad thing about her is she is line bred - her mother's sire is her sire.


That could be a down fall in showing her.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 7, 2009)

BeardedChick said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If she fights to much, hook her on behind a 4 wheeler or tractor and put it in low gear. Watch her close but, she will learn it's to much work to fight it and walk. Then you can work on walking her by hand.


----------



## BeardedChick (Mar 7, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> BeardedChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it penalized?

ETA:  it is another reason I'd like to sell her.


----------



## BeardedChick (Mar 7, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> BeardedChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's still small enough to drag around.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 7, 2009)

BeardedChick said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about penalized. I do know they ask about the pedigree. I also know line breeding is generally frowned upon for cattle-at least dairy and I don't know why it would be different for beef or dual purpose. Your local 4H or FFA group should be able to point you in the direction of someone who would know.


----------



## BeardedChick (Mar 7, 2009)

BeardedChick said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, DH and I drug her around for about half and hour.  Next time: the ATV is doing the pulling.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 7, 2009)

BeardedChick said:
			
		

> BeardedChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They can be stubborn and they have great breaks!


----------



## BeardedChick (Mar 7, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> BeardedChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No joking!  She set those little front legs into the ground and that was it.

Heck of a way to plow up the corral.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 7, 2009)

IMHO...
Why are you training a calf for sale?
It's the 4H 'ers responsibility to train it.  
When we looked for a good show prospect, the training of the animal wasn't even considered.  What did we look for? CONFORMATION.
That was 75% of what we wanted, the other 25% was milking ability. Inbreeding would have made us pause a bit, but with so few Dexters, that may not be a problem. I know with Jerseys and AI, there aren't that many different lines out there anymore- they have all been interbred to the point where the AI groups are importing European and Aussie lines for variety.
A young 4Her will likely choose a young calf, and an older 4Her will know what they can handle.  DD MReit was known for choosing a likely show candidate from her employer's yearling Holsteins and breaking her to show in a month or three. That gal can train any cow.
Her one sister started 4H at age 8 by being drug out the lane, down the field, and  around the showring by a yearling Ayrshire. By the time the she calved the next year, the heifer wouldn't let anyone BUT her *owner* near her.
It all depends upon how much the child works with the animal... and isn't that what 4H is about?

Sorry, pet peeve is 4Hers who don't work with their projects -- and the parents who let them get away with it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 8, 2009)

She's also considered showing the calf herself or selling it for a family cow. If I were out looking for a family cow one that is easy to handle is one thing that I would look for.


----------



## MReit (Mar 8, 2009)

Calves are like kids, couple times a day for short periods and training is a bit easier. Line bred isn't good for showing nor selling if anyone with a clue looks at the ped.


----------



## username taken (Mar 29, 2009)

Just for those who dont like linebreeding ... 

We've been linebreeding for longer than I can remember. And we have some of the best animals in our breed. Its not for beginners though because you need to know what you are doing. 

ETA: All of these animals have been shown successfully and won numerous ribbons.

Here are a few of our females:










































And a couple bulls:


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 30, 2009)

Line breeding can work, as you have shown, but, also as you pointed out, it's something you need to know what you are doing. The results to the calves of line breeding can be disasterous otherwise so it's not recommended especially for newbies.


----------

